# Setting up a wood lathe



## 727sunset (Feb 8, 2011)

Does any body know if there is a standard height for the spindle on a wood lathe?
I'm average height, about 5'9" and have the lathe but need to build a stand, just wondering what height to make it. I'm looking at placing the spindle at about 43" off the floor right now but am open to advice anyone can offer.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 8, 2011)

The center of the spindle for mine is 44" off the floor.  I am 6'-1" and find it very comfortable. It was a little higher when I built it, but I cut the legs down a little.  I believe Thistle may chime in here, as he is a woodworker, and give you some advice on this too.  What are you going to turn? 

Jon


----------



## Thistle (Feb 8, 2011)

When I was wanting to upgrade from a smaller AMT lightweight 3 speed model with 48" bed,because of my limited shop space I chose the heaviest benchtop model lathe I could find.In Apr 96 I bought a Record Coronet No. 3 lathe 5 speed motor with solid cast iron headstock/tailstock & 1 1/2" x 48" solid steel bed bars.With the Outboard Turning Arm & Swiveling headstock I can turn bowls/platters up to 24" diameter on lowest speed.Not sure if Record still makes it or not,their main foundry/factory in Sheffield England closed a few yrs ago.The main design of the lathe hadnt changed since its intro in the late 1940's.The only plastic on the whole machine is 1 knob on the end of the Tailstock locking bar.Everything else is thick heavy enameled cast iron or heavy chrome plated steel.Heavy brass knob for headstock pulley cover (Which I drilled,tapped & installed small brass hinges after the Warranty expired  :coolsmile: )


Total weight of lathe is 250 lbs,its used on my main bench which is built of 3 x 12 milled smooth & flat old growth Doug Fir with 3 x 6 legs,bench is bolted to concrete floor for no movement or vibration has lower storage shelf with other things on it.Guessing entire weight of lathe,bench & contents is easily 800+ pounds.Bench is 3ft deep,center of pulley is about 47" from floor.For my height its sometimes a bit much depending on workpiece,but I've adapted to it.When its used,lathe is slid to the front edge of bench.

Ignore the clutter,I need to reorganize & clear things off.Anyone knows that any flat surface in the shop quickly becomes a place to stack stuff.... ;-P


----------



## ironpony (Feb 8, 2011)

I would try different heights and see which is comfortable for you
I built all the benches in my shop to my comfort
they are too tall for most but perfect for me
If I remember correctly they are at 40 inches 
my wood lathe is about 36 inches above floor


----------



## nailed_nailer (Feb 8, 2011)

Lathe spindle height is a personal preference thing.

The average height is to have the spindle equal to your elbow when standing straight.
Younger folks like it a little lower for some strange reason.
Older folks like it a bit higher due to being able to see what you are doing without stooping over so much. 

I have 5 lathes and they are all at different heights.  But they average at about my elbow.

I love talking turning so ask if any questions.

Wood turning since 2000
Member AAW since then
Member of Cape Cod Woodturners since 2002
President Cape Cod Woodturners since 2007

---Nailer---


----------



## 727sunset (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice and tips. 
I don't have any specific thoughts on what to turn just yet. I'll have to ease back into this as my session in high school was many years ago. 
My elbow measures about 44" so I think I'll just go with that height.
Nice to know there's some great people here ready to help.
Paul.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Feb 9, 2011)

Paul,

The best advice I can recommend to you is to contact your local Turning club.
There you will meet up with plenty of friendly folks willing to share their help and instructions

Here is the AAW list for turning clubs.  Just click on your state and search for a club.
http://www.woodturner.org/community/chapters/LocalChapters.asp

If you like Net based information WoodCentral.com is a great place for turners to get together
http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/turning.pl

Best of luck

Welcome back into the Vortex, 

---Nailer---


----------



## 727sunset (Feb 11, 2011)

Nailer ~ Appreciate the links.
Paul.


----------



## surfflyfish4stripers (Feb 18, 2011)

nailed_nailer said:
			
		

> Lathe spindle height is a personal preference thing.
> 
> The average height is to have the spindle equal to your elbow when standing straight.
> Younger folks like it a little lower for some strange reason.
> ...


can you tell what lathes you have?  i'm having the yellow monster getting delivered soon.


----------

